# Any excel wiz's out there?



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I need help for just a couple of minutes tops, probably through Teams. I am dying conditioning multiple cells at once and have tried every 'copy+paste' and 'format painter' combo I can think of, to no avail. Google is not helping either! I will pay at this point. 
Thanks.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

"Excel for dummies" worked for this dummy. It got me through what I needed to do, but, I'm sure I forgot what/how I did it now. 

My wife uses it everyday and makes it look so easy.


----------

